# AD Arms Custom 6.5mm Super LR



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've finally got to spend enough time with my new rifle to post up a little info. I knew I wanted to try a 6.5mm and decided to go with a 6.5 Super LR. I'm very pleased with how the rifle turned out. This is my first custom and I'm blown away at how consistently accurate it is. They truly are a step above a factory rifle, as they should be.

I haven't been able to get too in depth with my testing yet. I ran into a little hiccup. It turns out my luck strikes again, and I'm getting a donut in the neck of my brass when I'm forming a 243 Win case into the 6.5 SLR. This is not supposed to happen, which is why the cartridge appealed to me, along with the performance of course. Not a big deal though, as I have a very accurate load to shoot with for now until the brass is fully formed and neck reamed. It's an easy fix.

I basically picked this load out of my behind for barrel break in. I knew right off the bat it had potential.

43gr H4350
Winchester brand 243 brass formed to 6.5 SLR
Fed 210m
140 Berger Hybrid
Seated .010" off the lands
2810 fps

Before I realized my donut problem I did get some ladder and group testing in. It appears I can hit around 2900fps with the 140s and not have any signs of pressure. Accuracy was around .5moa at both 100 and 400 with the 3 loads I tried. When I get my brass sorted out I will play around with seating depth a bit and see what happens with the faster loads. 2900 with the Hybrids is very appealing. I also have some 130 Hunting VLDs on hand and have done very little testing with these, however I'm hoping to get around 3000fps with these, safely. We'll see.

The rifle specs are:
Rem 700 action, trued and bolt sleeved
Bartlein 5r 8"tw, med palma, finished at 26.25"
Manners MCS-TA stock, pillar bedded
Jewell trigger, set at 1lb
Factory Rem BDL bottom metal with the exception of the Wyatts extended mag box. This was necessary to allow me to seat the big VLD bullets close to the lands.

The gunsmith is currently in the process of building his oven and he'll be set to blast and cerakote the metal. She's a little shiny right now.










Here are a couple 100 yard groups during barrel break in. As you can see, I have a tendency to screw up what would otherwise be a 1 hole group.


















Here is a 3 shot group of 3 different charges. I'm pretty sure I must be in a node here, but pressure is more than I'd like, unfortunately. 3044 fps with the 140s would've been nice!!! 









400 yd with 43gr H4350.









Here is the same load at 1016 yards. I was shooting at a good sized rock, and was trying to hold center mass. Wind was 6-9mph at my 7 Oclock. I'm proud of it obviously, but I'm thinking it can do better here. Trying to hold center mass on a rock I felt I didn't have the most consistent aiming point. We'll see. In time I'll be shooting at some steel with a nice aiming point.









I'm not even close to showing the rifle's full potential. I'm sure it's more accurate than I can currently shoot. I can thank Andrew Delikat for that, the gunsmith who built this rifle. I can't say enough good things about working with him. He's had patience, trust me when I say that.  He really has been helping me out with my donut issue too. I owe him for that. Andrew mainly deals with precision rifles. He can build them from the ground up, or work on your existing rifles turning a factory into a good shooter. He is also getting into making his own muzzle brakes. I got a buddy who is going to test out one on his 300 RUM. Also, Andrew is currently waiting on the ATF for his SOT (class 3 license). So if you're looking for somebody in ND to buy a suppressor from, or just have one transferred into the state, he will soon be able to help you out with that. He's a good guy, you can't go wrong.

Andrew Delikat, Jamestown ND 701-269-1986

I should also mention, Andrew also built this one hole beauty 300wm here:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=96318

I think the owner is just as happy with his as I am with mine. :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i need to wipe the drool of my chin. when tack driver is mentioned you have the definition. wonder if the wife and kid would mind romen noodles for the next year


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> i need to wipe the drool of my chin. when tack driver is mentioned you have the definition. wonder if the wife and kid would mind romen noodles for the next year


If you have a good action Kurt it isn't that expensive. The 300 Andrew built for me was from my old 300 Sendero. I bought the barrel unfluted this time, which cut the cost by $125. I don't plan on walking with that rifle so the extra weight helps with the recoil of the 210 gr at 3000 fps.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

my not that expensive and my wifes not that expensive are at an impass right now. She has some new under armor clothes she thinks she needs for up coming deer season. I get those for her i might have the upper hand  oh and the new stock she wants for her rifle and a differnet scope seems me geting her into to shooting and hunting might have backfired a little as she knows the differnece between ok stuff and really nice stuff


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > i need to wipe the drool of my chin. when tack driver is mentioned you have the definition. wonder if the wife and kid would mind romen noodles for the next year
> ...


This^^^

These rifle aren't costing 3k-$3500 like we're used to seeing on the LR forums. Really a guy doesn't need an aftermarket bolt, side bolt release, different extractor, custom $1000 action, $1000+ stock, etc etc. Look at Plainsmans and Xdeanos rifles for example too, they all shoot just as well as any other high dollar customs our there, for probably half to 2/3 the price.

You can go to walmart and buy a cheap 700 ADL for about $385. Strip it down and off load the parts you dont need and you have a good action to start with. I believe you have a factory Rem 308 Kurt, that'd be just as good a place to start as any.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is another thought. Have you ever shot those old Remingtons from the 1970's? They have triggers that make todays lawyer proof triggers look silly. If you can find and old beater often you can get it for a reasonable price. Throw away the old worn barrel, and buy a new barrel and stock. I wish I had a late 60's early 70's action. I have seen these old rifles for $200, but they always caught me with no money in the wallet.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i already have a bc a3 and timney on my 308 so in reality any thing with a 308 bolt face i could go from there. might be a winter time project if i start puting pennys away now i can call it a xmas present for me. Are the dies for the 6.5 slr custom? Have a crap load of 6mm rem brass would those work for that? guess i need to look a little closer. After seeing both reuslts from the 6.5 slr i am a believer. Would probally need differnt bottom metal to load the longer bullets.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Kurt, I'm not sure on the 6mm Rem brass being formed into 6.5 SLR. Yes, the dies are custom. They are a Redding Type S FL sizer bushing die and Comp seater die.

Xdeano's rifle is actually the 6mm SLR, not the 6.5mm. He may have to chime in on this but with his he is seeing pretty significant improvements over the standard 243 in performance, where as I'm not seeing all that much over the 260 Rem currently. Also with the 6 he did not have the donut forming issue I am seeing, and was able to reach the rifling with the bigger 6mm VLD bullets in a factory Rem BDL. I had to go with the Wyatts mag box to get there with the 6.5. Supposedly though, all other things being equal, I should get more barrel life than a 260 Rem. This is obviously yet to be determined. I really don't have enough testing done yet to say for sure if the 6.5 SLR is worth it over the other great 6.5's. Now if you wanted a 6mm, I'd definitely run the SLR there. I opted for 6.5mm as this rifle will very likely be used to take some bigger animals, and we all know the 243 bounces off deer. 

If you have a stock, trigger and action already, you're well on your way.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

it will be used for deer for sure and if luck goes my way elk in the near future so maybe i just get a new bbl and work done and rock on with the old 308. or maaybe a 260 rem well at least i have time to decide


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Great looking and shooting rifle.Congrats.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt, I have had a lot of fun with the 6.5 X 284, but it's either expensive brass or resize 284 Winchester and turn them. That's enough of that for me so for a second 6.5 I went with the Creedmoor. I'm still waiting for the barrel. I was wishing my grandson could use it for the youth season, but I guess it isn't going to make it.

My loading manual says 2725 fps for the 140 gr, so perhaps it isn't as fast as you would like. Oh well it makes a good second 6.5.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

6.5x284 is a laser but i want more bbl life than they offer i know that. the credmore is another 6.5 i did not think of. what does that have over the 260 rem i have not looked that close. I just wish i had enough cash to get one of everything. tell you what it has been a busy summer finding time to shoot with fishing and every thing else going on only about another 30 years i cant wait to retire


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt,
it would take a lot of know how to get a 6mm into a 6.5slr. Your best bet is 243 brass or 260 brass and just run them through the die. The die can be ordered from 6mmar.com (whitleys site). If you have a 308 die it will work for seating the 6.5 bullets because ive done it with seating 6mm bullets in the 6slr. The fl resizer is a good redding die. Plus the bushing.

Really all the 6.5 mm rounds are going to be pretty similar. The creedmoor, 260 and the 6.5slr are all good rounds. I was shooting balloons at 902yds with a buddy last weekend with a 6.5 creedmore and a 123 and he was keeping up very well. Same weekend i was shooting with a.coworker at targets out to 
930 with a 260 using the 123 amax and he was keeping up very well. Just shot with him again tonight out to 820 with his 260 and a 7-300wsm. Did very well. Its all in what you feel comfortable with. I will tell you this though, when you start shooting the 6.5 mm or heavy 6mm rounds it will be hard to get yourself to even think about the slow 308. Its a step into the real world. 
Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt, the Creedmoor has about 2% less case capacity, but they still load it to the same velocities as the 260 and the 6.5X55 Swedish. The advantage is the blown out case is shorter than the 260 and you can load the heavy 140 bullets in a short action without taking up case capacity. If you stick with 100 gr, 120 gr etc there is no advantage.

Google the 6.5 Creedmoor. Hornady has some information on youtube.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

after looking the creedmore is very intersesting. i think i am going to go that way.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Like Xdeano said.

The 6.5's are all pretty much a horse apiece. Theres some very subtle pros and cons to each one, but otherwise, they're all just attempts to reinvent the wheel and just have something "different" from the next guy.

I himmed and hawed for months over them, chose the .260 only because of more options when it comes to brass and component manufacturers. The options for others are pretty limited, and backordered brass is the name of the game with them it seems.

Im zinging 123 grainers at 3000 fps and loving it!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i just went and checked and 5 differnt places have creedmore brass on hand so maybe that wont be much of a problem any more


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, got my rifle officially "finished" up recently with some Cerakote. The color is Tungsten Grey. I'm very happy with how it turned out. Soon as hunting season started last Sept the rifle basically took a back seat. I'm itching to get back into load testing once Spring hits.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks good.

Load testing AGAIN... oke: oke:

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Load testing AGAIN... oke: oke:
> 
> xdeano


It never ends with me you know that!!! I figure you ain't load testing right unless you shoot out half a barrel in the process.

Actually, I got some good data last year but that was with donuts. This Spring I'll be donut free, and also trying some Lapua brass to see what kind of velocity I can push to with that.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah i know it never ends with you. You'd be the only guy i know that can create new problems out of thin air. Let me know when you take that think out to play. 
Xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

that looks real nice. Should be getting the call in a few weeks that my creed will be finished. Feels like i am 6 again waiting for santa to come


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt did you end up going with the 6.5 Creedmore or the 6 Creed?

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

went with the 6.5.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Kurt,

I was talking to Andrew yesterday, sounds like it's coming along nicely. Awhile back I was over there and dropped your barrel on the floor. It got bent just a little, so he had to fix that. No worries, nothing a vice, torch and sledge hammer couldn't fix!! oke:

It'll be a nice build!! You'll like it.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i am really excited. So with a little bend i will be able to shoot around corners now thats custom


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Kurt,

Adam is hard on things, hope it doesn't come back with a full curl on it looking like a horse shoe. oke:

xdeano


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Adam really did a number on it while he was over, but I've managed to get back to a more usable bow shape now should be GTG! Nothing a good :bop: didn't fix! :wink:

All kidding aside it's coming along nicely, all barrel work is complete, stock is bedded, now just waiting on the bolt to come back from the tig welder and then some Ckote and she will be ready. Just a few more short weeks for things to come together!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just bought some more brass and bullets so i wont run short when i get it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kurt have you noticed how consistent the neck is in that Hornady brass? Also, you will notice that the primer hole is drilled not punched. I was very impressed with the brass.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have not loaded any rounds yet but just from handling the brass it looks nice. It has been a good day as i just got a confirmation that my scope should be in next week


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

so what did you end up going with on the optics?

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Vortex Optics Viper HS LR 6-24x50 FFP Riflescope with XLR Reticle (MOA) VHS-4315-LR

If i dont like the 1/2moa turrets i can send to vortex and they will switch them out to .25 I liked the look of the reticle and from the reviews i have seen people are wanting there pst switched to it. should be here on tuesday.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i like the open center with the dot. But it looks very busy. It is nice and fine though, it would be a perfect long range scope. half moa at 1K+ is a lot of correction when it comes down to brass tacks. You may want to switch to .25moa, it is nice to have smaller clicks at longer range.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Ya at a 1000 it would be a 5" move instead of 2.5" if i am figureing that right. I guess i will cross that bridge when I am able to shoot that difference out there


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I like that reticle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the 4X16 with the two minute ticks. The clicks are .25 inches. Out to 800 yards a six inch swinging target isn't tough, but beyond that dialing the shot is much better. Because of wind I would guess I will most often dial range and hold for wind. I do like this reticle more than my mil-dots because I can understand the ranging better. Brains are wired different I guess.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

got the scope in hand to day and i am pleased just looking through it a playing with clicks are great and feels well built. Will have alot better review when i get it all up and running


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Kurt, this will help pass the time faster for you!! 

I haven't shot my rifle in a long time. I got neck turning project coming up and I had to shoot all my loaded ammo so I can process the brass all at the same time. I thought I only had 10 rounds, but upon digging I found some ammo I had loaded up for load testing last summer that never got shot, with 130 Hunting VLD's. I went out today and froze my *** off, but wanted to get the ammo shot up. The rifle still continues to surprise me.

I will definitely be further testing the 130 Hunting VLD and 44.8gr H4350 come Spring. I finally have a 3 shot group that looks like Plainsman's.  I fetched the target and got back to the pickup and had to go back down to make sure there weren't two flyers off the target. As it turns out, there weren't.










The full target:










5 shot group of my current load 43grains H4350 and 140 Hybrid.



















Felt good to get some shooting in again...


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

nice shooting i spent the day chasing a non excistant hot perch bite on a pond by here guess thats what i get for listening to the coffee talk. Seeing those targets makes the excitement even more unmanageable 

Did you see the new 136 scenars that just came out i saw some testing on the hide and they are kind of intersesting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> had to go back down to make sure there weren't two flyers off the target.


That sounds familiar. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

KurtR said:


> Did you see the new 136 scenars that just came out i saw some testing on the hide and they are kind of intersesting.


I had never heard of them until now. Did a search and they look interesting. May have to pick a box up when they become available...although I'm sure they will be tough to get for a while. If you're keeping an eye out for them, let me know when you find some available, just in case...

I've also been keeping an eye out for the new LR Accubonds. I really want to give their 129 a try. Should make for a very decent hunting bullet. Supposed to be available end of March.


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Some good looking targets there buddy! That rifle along with plainsmans's continue to impress me. I can't wait for the weather to start cooperating here so I can start testing the rifle I just finished for myself.


----------

